# Cube 240 SL 24 inch review



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

I was looking for a 24 inch bike for my tall 6 year old (52 inches). He has been on a Redline Pitboss 16 for the park, and I built up an old redline mini as a dirtjumper (14 lbs, 1 3/8 tires, wider bars, lower gears, 100 bucks with added parts), but we was starting to hit trails, wanted gears etc. I looked at the Spawn Shojo, Kotari, Trailcraft and they were really nice, but wanted to keep the price down while still hitting the key points of 1x10, air shock, and hydraulic disks. Considered modding a HR, but by the time to add wheels/disks etc you end up at 800-1k anyway.

I ended up getting a Cube 240 SL for $639 on Chain Reaction shipped. No tariff.





















It has an air fork and hydraulic disk brakes. Comes 2 x 10 with Deore rear deraileurs front and rear but for 6 wanted to keep it simple. It seemed like it had the basics we wanted, and as he trashed things we could add better parts for he or his little brother down the line.

Mods from new and parts around:

Removed Deore deraileur front and rear, and left shifter 
Zee rear derailleur to go 1 x 10 (shorter deraileur, less likely to trash, has a clutch so runs 1x better than Deore)
Race Face narrow wide 30 tooth (has not lost chain yet)
Race Face 32 T bash ring (protect the pants, keep Mom happy!)
Sealed 68 x 113 bottom bracket, ordered 68 x 110 for better chainline, might be able to go 107, but definitely 110 will work
Odyssey twisted pedals

Weight 24.5lbs on luggage scale

Everything seems like a pretty good package except the BB (unsealed crap, unreal they put it on a bike this nice) and the pedals (cheap, not good). The 2016 XCR Lo air fork seems to work for him at ~ 45 psi, but has some stiction. Rebound seems to start to not push up ~ 35 PSI so I think 60 lbs is about the lower limit of where the fork might work.

Frame nice, nice paint. Hydraulic disks solid and he can modulate, but also lock them with ease. Hubs are not sealed, but are smooth. Stem a little long at ~ 50-60mm and might get replaced.

Overall seems like a good intermediate between something like a Hotrock and more expensive ride like a Shojo, Lil Shredder, or Trailcraft. Just order new pedals and BB as those will need to come off immediately.

I am still torn on the utlity of these lower end air forks compared to a light rigid (Trailcraft TI looks NICE) but was surprise that it does work for him, is adjustable, and he likes it (most important). The RST 24 fork might be a little better, but I think all not that great compared to a used 26 inch higher end fork.

I think as he grows I might consider finding a better 26 inch fork to put on it and if I run across some lighter/better wheels put something else on.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks really nice for the price and weight. That's pretty reasonable compared to some of the 30+ lb bikes I routinely see with much worse suspension and either mech discs or v brakes. I'm assuming those are small block 8's on there. We prefer the rocket rons but those are probably a close second, a hair heavier but great rolling tires for dry conditions.

I'm totally with you on the forks though. Even when they are usable, the amount of travel on the 20 and 24's is so small, it's really hard to imagine it making much of a difference. Unless they're modded, the 26" SID's just add too much to the front height in our experience. The 99/2000 and any later with disc brake tabs adds at least a full inch.

From the picture it looks like mostly alloy, but if there is any steel or heavy aluminum parts, they're typically a quick and cheap way to lose weight.

Sweet bike though. I haven't seen many of these in the US at all.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, we are happy with it for the price. No heavy steel parts. All aluminum (seatpost, stem, bars). Hubs aluminum but not cartridge bearing. Rims decent. But not super light groupo etc. 

Yes, Kenda small block 8's for tires.

I might find a aluminum trials fork or a carbon fork over the winter and have him try that to lose 2 lbs, but the forks do work. They can be set to 63 or 80 mm travel. I think they come 63, but if you take out a spacer they go to 80 which is reasonable.

Overall we feel it is a bike you can work on (all standard aprts) and is good bang for buck.

Will update if we find otherwise.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Any updates after a year of ownership? 

I'm planning on buying my daughter the 2017 model this weekend. It looks like frame and fork are basically the same as the 16 but the 17 comes with SLX 1x11.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

GrapeNutsRobot said:


> Any updates after a year of ownership?
> 
> I'm planning on buying my daughter the 2017 model this weekend. It looks like frame and fork are basically the same as the 16 but the 17 comes with SLX 1x11.


The frame is good. The fork that came with it was OK, but upgraded to the newer suntour XCR fork. It is much more supple for smaller riders and made a big difference. You can tell the difference as the air cap is on top of the stanchion, not the bottom.

We have replaced the bottom bracket with a sealed bb, and at some point the headset (non-sealed) probably needs to go (although still works great).

We put wider bars and a shorter stem on it which he likes (my old stuff).

The biggest limitation to the Cube is a for a 24 inch fork. There just are not very many good ones.

My honest opinion is spend a little more and get a Yama Jama from Spawn. We got my younger son a 20 yama jama and it is awesome. Everything you would want for bang for buck. Through axle cranks, light forks that actually work. Tubeless ready rims, nice tires. Great geometry. Only thing that I would switch is the Sram GX which just isn't as smooth.

In the 24 you have the benefit of a real 26 inch fork which is infinitely better than the 24 inch offerings and to "fix up" the cube to be what you wanted you will end up paying closer to a spawn (cranks, tires, fork bars, stem) etc.

I have not looked at the geo in comparison but my sense is the Spawn has more of a trail geo as opposed to XC which for my kids is good.

To my eye the the Yama Jama is the best bang for buck hardtail for kids on the market. I get it is more, but I think the fork options and components are worth it.

If you really need to stay under $700 I think the Cube is a great deal, if it comes with the newer Suntour fork and you have some parts laying around (bb, bars, stems).

We are not sponsored by Spawn, I just think they have the best hardtails on the market right now bang for buck.


----------

